# Some Young People are Smart



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

That's a bunch, glad that work is that good there.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

drsparky said:


> That's a bunch, glad that work is that good there.


It's all because of the pig trough of government.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Some young people are really smart. Saw a news story about a university student who designed prosthetic hands for people in war torn countries who got them blown off. She can build them for twenty bucks.


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

I'm traveling right now and the local I'm working in charges people $50 dollars to apply because they have so many applicants.


----------

